# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Odvikavanje - samo za platnene pelenaše

## Pačug

Dragi platneni,
molim savjete kako da potaknem svoju malenu da se odvikne od pelena. Ove teme su uglavnom obrađene za jednokratne, al nema nigdje isključivo za platnene. Kakva su vaša iskustva? Kakve siglane treba pratiti? Kako znam da je spremna? U kojoj dobi su se vaši odviknuli?
Vjerojatno je još prerano jer ona ima samo 15 mjeseci, ali želim biti spremna. 
Hvala svima!

----------


## jelena.O

gle to ti najviše ovisi o strpljenju prvenstveno mame, koja se brine o detetu, ja sam klinku počela skidati s 16 mjeseci,( u ljeto) i s 18-19 je bila skroz bez pelena i tak išla u vrtić, malog sam počela s 13 malo skidati, i s 20 smo se skinuli skroz, velikog sam počela s 20 i s 22 je bio skinut.
Možda ti dete pokaže da mu smeta mokro na njemu, to je najbolji pokazatelj da se skine, sad kolko ćeš uspjeti u zimi skinuti, ovisi o tome na kaj si navikla i kolko si vani. Mi smo prošlu zimu bili 3 dana na sanjkanju skroz bez pelena, jedino je imal za spavanje.


svakako kad si doma detetu ponudi kahlicu, pa nek se zabavlja na njoj, možda skuži kad i gdi.

----------


## Cubana

> Dragi platneni,
> molim savjete kako da potaknem svoju malenu da se odvikne od pelena. Ove teme su uglavnom obrađene za jednokratne, al nema nigdje isključivo za platnene.


Koja je razlika?

----------


## mala-vila

mislim da nema neke razlike izmedu platnenih i neplatnenih, treba strpljenja ovako ili onako

----------


## Lutonjica

imam iskustvo i s odvikavanjem iz isključivo jednokratnih i s odvikavanjem iz isključivo platnenih i kod nas nije bilo ama baš nikakve razlike. desilo se na potpuno isti način i isto je trajalo.
jedina razlika bila je u dobi djeteta, odnosno dijete u platnenima je izašlo iz pelena u ranijoj dobi od djeteta u jednokratnima.

----------


## casa

Pa, osnovna razlika je u poslu koji mama ima obavit... Ako je dijete u platnenim pelenama, onda je mami lakše podnijet zapišavanje jer joj je vrlo slično prati gačice i hlače ili pelene. Pa samim  time može pokušati ranije. I čini mi se da djeca u platnenim prije polove uzrok posljedica vezu jer i u platnenim osjete kad su mokri. Ali najvažnije je strpljenje i strpljenje

----------


## Beti3

A možda imaš dijete koje će jednog dana reći: "necu penene" i... stvarno ih više ne treba. Osim noću, a i to više za sigurnost nego što budu popišane.
Pomisliš da je to nemoguće, ali nije, ima i takvih. :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Pa, osnovna razlika je u poslu koji mama ima obavit... Ako je dijete u platnenim pelenama, onda je mami lakše podnijet zapišavanje jer joj je vrlo slično prati gačice i hlače ili pelene.


moje se ni jedna ni druga nisu zapišavale, od momenta kad smo skinuli pelenu (i jednokratnu i platnenu) nije bilo nijednog pišanja u gaće. čak ni po noći.

----------


## Pačug

> Koja je razlika?


Nekako mi se činilo da ako se platneni ranije odvikavaju, da to ipak drugačije iskomuniciraju nego ovi stariji u jednokratnima. Moji nećaci su se od jednokratnih odviknuli s 3 godine, i ipak se s njima moglo o tome razgovarati, objašnjavati im, mogli su pitati kada bi tutu, reći kada više ne žele pelenu i sl. Vjerujem da su bili upola mlađi, da bi taj proces ipak bio drugačiji. Možda se varam. :neznam: 
Lutonjice, jesi li ih skroz pustila da ti sami daju neki znak spremnosti ili si ih nekako poticala? Meni se čini da ako ne poguram stvar, da bi mogla biti u pelenama koliko bi bila i u jednokratnima. A to mi je bio jedan od bitnih razloga kada sam se odlučila za platnene - ranije odvikavanje.
Zapravo, kako su vam točno izrazili da ih smeta pelena?

----------


## susmiga

evo moje friško iskustvo- ovo ljeto je bilo grozno vruće i meni je bilo žao da mi se dijete ( 21 mj.)  kuha u platnenima (ne mogu ni zamisliti jednokratne), ionako je cijeli dan bila u kupaćem, poslije ručka smo ju stavljali spavat bez pelene jer se nikad nije zapišavala u snu. pa smo zaključili da nam pelena više ne treba i skinuli. bilo je malo zapišavanja ali ništa strašno.

----------


## pomikaki

> Vjerojatno je još prerano jer ona ima samo 15 mjeseci, ali želim biti spremna.


Ja sam počela s 8 mj, zapravo sam je samo pokušala staviti na kahlicu ali je ona odmah shvatila i popiškila se. Što je urodilo euforičnim stanjem majke  :Aparatic: 
Nakon toga sam je većinom nutkala da obavi nuždu van pelene i da nosi suhe platnene ili samo gaćice s nekom krpicom za upijanje ako ne stigne na kahlicu.
Mislim da mogu reći da se potpuno odvikla, odnosno da smo mogli ići u grad bez pelene, negdje s 22 mjeseca.
Preko noći sam joj nastavila stavljati zaštitne gaćice s jednom tetrom, premda je noćno pišanje prestalo još puno prije. No znalo se dogoditi da joj pobjegne, pa je meni ipak bilo lakše da imamo tu zaštitu nego da u noći moram ustati i mijenjati posteljinu, makar bilo rijetko.
Tako dugačak period odvikavanja (ili možda polubespelenaštva) bio je moguć i zato što ju je čuvala moja mama, da je išla u jaslice ne znam kako bi išlo. Ali i tako neće biti nikakvih problema ako dijete stavite ujutro na kahlicu da pokuša obaviti nuždu - naravno, bez pritiska ili nerviranja.

----------


## Lutonjica

nisam ništa poticala niti poguravala (osim što je tuta uvijek stajala tu negdje i mogle su eksperimentirati s njom).
skinuli smo pelenu kad sam imala filing da su spremne, ova s jednokratnima s 32 mjeseca, a ova u platnenima s 24 mjeseca.
sin mi sad ima 19 mjeseci i isto je isključivo u platnenima. negdje s 15 mjeseci je počeo govoriti pišššš prije pišanja i kaka prije kakanja, dakle od 15 mjeseci je svjestan i jednog i drugog, zna ih razlikovati, i zna ih signalizirati prije nego se dese. međutim, izričito odbija koristiti tutu i wc, tako da je još uvijek u peleni.

----------


## Pačug

da, tako i ja planiram. tutu ima, stalno je blizu nje, gura je, igra se s njom. ušla je u fazu da ju ljuti kad želim mijenati mokru (ne i pokakanu) pelenu, zato me i zabrinulo da joj ne smeta biti mokra. Ipak, kada je pokakana negoduje i traži mijenjanje. tada ne bude problema sa mijenjanjem. 
izbjegla bi bilo kakvo forsiranje, ali svakako želim prepoznati znakove i poticati kada bude spremna.

----------


## misa

Mene također zanimaju znakovi djeteta je li spremno za odvikavanje. Ja stalno kao planiram to odvikavanje, čekam kad će biti pravi moment, kad ništa drugo ne bude na tapeti (adaptacija, putovanja i slično) i kao sve mislim oko Božića ćemo krenuti na odvikavanje, jer ćemo tada svi biti doma jedno vrijeme - točnije tata, a ja samo nekoliko dana. Naime, malena ima 16 mjeseci i ima platnene pelene. Naravno da mi, tata i mama, jedva čekamo da ona skine pelenu, ali mi je jako stalo da to ne forsiramo, da ne napravimo koji krivi, početnički potez... Ne znam... Ima li tko da me utješi, usmjeri, dade neke linkove...?
Hvala puno! :Very Happy:

----------


## PikiViki

Kupite tutu i počnite pričati... Kupite lijepe gaćice koje će se malenoj svidjeti. Obucite ih i nek vam bude žao kad se popiške. Ali dogovorite da se sljedeći put neće smočiti... I kad krene češće na tutu, onda skinite pelene.  :Wink:

----------


## nevena

moj ima 23 mjeseca i zna reci za kakanje i piskenje ali nece sjesti na tutu. tj. nekad pristane nekad ne. imam osjecaj da smo tako blizu skidanja a opet nikako da skinemo. sta mislite jel bi mu jednostavno trebala skinuti pelenu pa kad se par puta popiski skkuzit ce da treba sjesti da ostane suh?

----------


## PikiViki

Sjedite skupa, ti na wc, a on na tutu. Maleni nas u svemu oponašaju, treba to iskoristiti.  :Wink:  A onda naravno nagradica i pohvalica! :D

----------


## uporna

Nismo bili u pp ali smo imali problem da je kao manji sjedio na tuti i uglavnom se igrao ali kasnije nije htio ići na tutu. Ljeti bi ga obukli u gaćice i kratke hlače i tako se igrao vani i mjenjali smo kad bi se popiškio ili pokakao (uvijek je javljao da mu je sila kad je već sve krenulo i nije bilo šanse da ga se i skine a kamoli dođe do tute ili wc-a). 
Mislim da je glavni preduvijet odvikavanja od pelena da je dijete doma (čuvaju ga mama, baka, tata) kako bi se kontinuirano moglo provoditi što ranije odvikavanje. Obzirom da smo mi bili jasličari i samo vikendom bili doma po meni nije imalo smisla dva dana pokšavati odvikavanje da bi preko tjedna opet bio u pelenama. Ljeti bi godišnji bio 2 tjedna koja bi proveli na moru gdje isprobavanje odvikavanja od pelena meni nije bilo opcija obzirom da nismo doma u svojem krevetu i nije mi imalo smisla da dijete popiša tuđi krevet a nemaš niti perilicu niti toliko posteljine za mijenjati. Naravno na plaži je bio bez pelene.
2 mjeseca prije 3. rođendana za vrijeme praznika u roku 1 dana skinuli smo pelene i to u cijelosti i dnevnu i noćnu. Dogodilo se par piškanja i kakanja ali to je bilo samo nekoliko puta. 
Svjesna sam da je dijete skoro do 3. godine bilo u pelenama ali mi je zato vrlo bezbolno i brzo skinuo skroz pelene.

----------


## Manuela.

> Kupite tutu i počnite pričati... Kupite lijepe gaćice koje će se malenoj svidjeti. Obucite ih i nek vam bude žao kad se popiške. Ali dogovorite da se sljedeći put neće smočiti... I kad krene češće na tutu, onda skinite pelene.


x

----------

